# 2011 martin shadowcat specs too far off?



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just in case you don't have the correct information or bow years; The 2010 and 2011 have different cams. The 2010 Shadowcat has a 41 1/2" ata - cable attaches to post on outer rim of cam. The 2011 has a 41 1/4" ata - cable attaches to post center within the cam - see pic - top is 2010. Disregard mods settings of these cams. The 2010 was set and the 2011 was as it came from the factory. It seems the 2010 and 2011 will not mix and match - different cam design, different limbs (2010 limbs now replaced with 2011 Power Tough, which are thicker. Martin ended up replacing my 2010 with a 2012 Scepter V. 

Best is to twist cables to meet listed draw weight - sticker on limb.

Actually, you getting what most of us have found with the Martin Shadowcat, long of draw length for the setting. I had my first two Shadowcats, 2010s, and my present 2011 Shadowcat set to the 27" mod setting and had a draw length of near 29". I twisted strings terribly to keep draw weight and get down to 28 1/4". This fit me and I left it alone.

Now, you can try this. Limbs maxed for checks. Untwist the cables 1 full twist. Twist the bow string 4 full twists. Always make checks, ata, brace, draw weight. A Martin Staff shooter and I untwisted cables and twisted the bow string severely like noted and took a bunch out of the draw length, well closer to the mod settings. 

Okay, bow to specs to start and timed, I would suggest untwisting the cables (both) 2 full twists and twisting the bow string 8 full twists. Check all to see what you have. Continue if necessary, but don't go overboard.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

Sonny:
Thanks for the info..I actually have the 2011 limbs on my onza...the catalog shows the shadowcat for 2011 with the cam s on the top pic so i just assumed they had two different designs of the same cam for 2011...also, the web site shows the 2010 with the cat cams....is is OK to shoot the bow out of spec? the DL feels OK for now until I get to do some shooting with it......will twisting up the string alot get the bow into spec?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

As long as the timing is correct there shouldn't be a problem shooting the bow out of specs. Understand, given spec of ata is just number - not unusual for ata to have a +/- value of 3/8", but factories usually keep the tolerance close. Twisting the cables so max listed draw weight is achieved is most recommended. So if you have to twist cables that would give 41" ata to get draw weight, this would not be out of line. Going shorter I would then contact Martin.

For me the Shadowcat, whether the 2010 or 2011, is one of most accurate bows I've ever shot. Though I shoot a Pearson MarXman my 2011 remains as my back up target bow for the time being.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

I made an attempt to bring it into spec with no luck....figureing that i made the cables exactly 46", i decided to just twist the string and added 3 twists to each side...here is what I got

Before twists After Twists
ATA 41 5/8 41.5 got 1/8 longer, not shorter???
BH 7.5 7 3/8 got 1/8 shorter, not longer???
DL = 28 5/8, should be 27

using the elite archery tuning chart, which is correct with what you say...but everything whent the opposite way....shouldnt having the strings and cables to spec get you really close to the bow specs....feel like i'm going in circles with this stuff

I dont have a scale to check the draw weight, so not paying attention to that


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

rdhj said:


> I made an attempt to bring it into spec with no luck....figureing that i made the cables exactly 46", i decided to just twist the string and added 3 twists to each side...here is what I got
> 
> Before twists After Twists
> ATA 41 5/8 41.5 got 1/8 longer, not shorter???
> ...


woops..just realized i was thinking wrong...the ata actual did get shorter, not much though...how do i determine when I am close enough...????

also, should i be messing with the cables at the same time or does messing with the cables negate the changes made by the string???


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

just thought of something....others have said these cams like the cables all wrapped up so that the cable is really close to the cable post....here is a pic of mine...should I twist up the cables to advance the cams more so that the cable is closer to the post?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

First, I need to correct myself. The bottom cam in the above picture is a 2012 cam. This is where things got out of control. Nothing would work at the shop with all the rebuild limbs, strings and cams Martin sent me. I had my 2010 which blew the bottom limb and I had my 2011 and the limbs and cams Martin sent me were of 2012. So I messed up above.

String lengths; Bow string, 59 3/4" and cables, 46".

Make the strings correct for length and check all specs with limbs maxed out. This is ata, bh, and draw weight. If draw weight is correct, good. If under twist cables equally until max listed draw weight it achieved. If nothing else make the draw weight 2 pounds heavier (there is a reason). Stay with getting draw weight correct or heavier and leave all else alone. Get one thing correct at a time. 

As for Gary Studt and his "wrap the cams up," forget it. If you notice that Post stands alone and not another Post depicting that his procedure is justified or correct for that matter. Draw weight going up is virtually the only thing giving increased speeds. And I have not seen or heard of Martin giving reference to Studt's Post either. So....


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

now i am really confused...my bottom cam looks just like your bottom cam and this is supposed to be a 2011 bow...however...looking at bow sale ads on here, i see people listing this cam as both nitro and cat cam....the other odd thing is my riser is titanium color which that catalogs shows as not an option for 2011...there is a number on the limbs that seem to be a date but the last two numbers are 12 as in 2012...


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

More. Think about wrapping up the cams. Wrap the cams and draw length is longer and too long is your issue.

Again, one step at a time....


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

OK, think ill take the old school scale from the bow range tomorrow and see what i get....one thing to note, my onza 3 with the nitro 2 cams are set up Studt suggests...that bow is also half an inch over the module setting....ata is a little off but brace is right on


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If you have mixed cams I'd call Martin and ask for Brandon or Joel. I don't there would be a issue, but....


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> If you have mixed cams I'd call Martin and ask for Brandon or Joel. I don't there would be a issue, but....


they are not mixed...according to the pic in the 2011 catalog...they are the correct ones for both top and bottom....i took the strings and cables off again and even with the 5 twists to the cables and 6 to the string, they all were still at spec. length...so i put them on and am going to shoot it....once i get the scale tomorrow, Im going to check the draw weight range


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I just snipped a pic of the 2011 Shadowcats from my 2011 catalog. Note red slashes to cable posts.
If you look at the 2010 catalog shows the same cams with gray mods and Shadowcats are in gray and black and spec shows 39" ata. (should have been 41 1/2"). 
2012 cams are like the bottom in my picture. Martin filled the otherwise cutout and put the cable post in the center.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

yup, those are the cams I have..same riser too


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

rdhj said:


> now i am really confused...my bottom cam looks just like your bottom cam and this is supposed to be a 2011 bow...however...looking at bow sale ads on here, i see people listing this cam as both nitro and cat cam....the other odd thing is my riser is titanium color which that catalogs shows as not an option for 2011...there is a number on the limbs that seem to be a date but the last two numbers are 12 as in 2012...





rdhj said:


> yup, those are the cams I have..same riser too


Well, you don't have a cam like the bottom cam in my picture.


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> Well, you don't have a cam like the bottom cam in my picture.


yup i misspoke ...i didnt realize the were both bottom cams and when you say bottom cam in pic...i thought you meant the one on top since it was a bottom cam..


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

well, pulled it down on the scale with the limbs backed out five turns (4.5 on top) and end up with 50 lbs...guessing it should be 43 with the 1L limbs...guess i shouldnt have added all those twist to the cables and string LOL...will check max weight tomorrow night when i have energy unless i get some tonight


----------

